# أرجو الدخول والمساعده لو سمحتم .. يا مهندسين



## ينبوع الأمل (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

انا طالب سنه اولى من سلطنة عمان ادرس هندسة حفر آبار النفط ..

عندي عدة أسئله لم أجد لها اجابات واضحه فأتمنى منكم تساعدوني عاجلا ولكم جزيل الشكر .

السؤال الأول :
اي فرع من الهندسه اكثر اتصالا وقربا من هندسة حفر ابار النفط ؟؟مع التوضيح ؟؟

السؤال الثاني:
ما هي قوانين ومسؤوليات مهندس حفر الآبار ؟

السؤال الثالث: 
اربط بين مثقاب الحفر الألماسي( diamond bit ) وخصائص الماس الفيزيائيه والكيميائيه ؟؟
يعني عمل كل خاصيه في البت ..

أتمنى تفيدوني لأني بصراحه محتاج الأجوبه بأسرع وقت وياليت تكون الأجوبه مفصله ودقيقه.
اللي عنده خبره فهالمجال لا يبخل علينا والشكر موصول اليه ...


----------



## jabbar_k74 (14 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حسب معلوماتي ... اقرب هندسة تمت بصلة مباشرة لهندسة حفر الابار النفطية ( من ناحية المعدات ) هي الهندسة الميكانيكية .والسبب واضح لان جميع المعدات المستخدمة في الحفر هي متحركة وليست ثابتة ( حفر الصخور يكون عن طريق الحركة الدوارنية للحافرة Bit , تصميم ال Shale Shakers وهي المسؤولة عن عزل فتات الصخور عن سائل الحفر تصميمها يعتمد على الحركة الميكانيكية , رفع وتنزيل الDrilling String يعتمد اصلا على الحركة الميكانيكية , فتح وربط اجزاء الDrilling String يعتمد على الحركة الميكانيكية وارتباط اسنان كل قطعة مع بعضها البعض اصلا يعتمد على التصميم الميكانيكي , تصميم الDrilling String - الاهتزازات الحاصلة فيه وتقليلها يعتمد على التصميم الميكانيكي ودرجة ملائمتها لحفر الصخور المتفاوتة الصلابة ..... الخ ) 

- حسب الاسلوب المتبع في العراق 
- مهندس الحفر - (المسؤول عن برج الحفر) وملائمة معداته لاي عملية حفر ومتابعة برنامج الحفر المقترح مع المسؤولين.

-مهندس الحفر - ( المسؤول عن برنامج الحفر وتصميمه ) في هذه الحالة يكون مسؤولا عن تصميم اقطار البئر المقترح حفره للوصول الى المنطقة النفطية واختيار الدقاقات وملائمتها في كل عمق معين ومراقبة اداء كل دقاقة وتثبيتها بشكل تقارير ,الاشراف على برنامج طين الحفر الملائم للمحافظة على استقرارية جدار البئر ( احد خصائص سائل الحفر المستخدم ...وتوجد خصائص اخرى بالامكان الاطلاع عليها في الكتب .....) مراقبة تقدم برنامج الحفر بشكل يومي (24 ساعة ) وتقديم تقارير بذلك - للمسؤولين .
اختيار البطانة لكل عمق ومراقبة برنامج التسميت ( تسميت البئر بعد اجلاس البطانة في الاعماق المناسبة ) 
وهناك مسؤوليات اخرى تختلف من شركة الى اخرى ....

- بالنسبة لاختيار الدقاقة الماسية ( تفاصيل دقيقة جدا ممكن ان تحصل عليها من الكتب وكذلك من الشركات التي تنتج هذه الدقاقات ....) 
بسبب تحمله للضغط ودرجة الحرارة العالية وكذلك لصلابة الماس المعروفة حيث من المتعارف عليه بان الماس من اصلب المعادن المعروفة في الطبيعية ويستخدم خصوصا في حفر الصخور الصلبة جدا ... وكذلك في اخذ الCORE لغرض اجراء الدراسات عليها.

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت بشكل مختصر جدا ....

مع التحيات 

اخوك - مهندس نفط - العراق


----------



## ينبوع الأمل (14 يناير 2010)

jabbar_k74 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حسب معلوماتي ... اقرب هندسة تمت بصلة مباشرة لهندسة حفر الابار النفطية ( من ناحية المعدات ) هي الهندسة الميكانيكية .والسبب واضح لان جميع المعدات المستخدمة في الحفر هي متحركة وليست ثابتة ( حفر الصخور يكون عن طريق الحركة الدوارنية للحافرة bit , تصميم ال shale shakers وهي المسؤولة عن عزل فتات الصخور عن سائل الحفر تصميمها يعتمد على الحركة الميكانيكية , رفع وتنزيل الdrilling string يعتمد اصلا على الحركة الميكانيكية , فتح وربط اجزاء الdrilling string يعتمد على الحركة الميكانيكية وارتباط اسنان كل قطعة مع بعضها البعض اصلا يعتمد على التصميم الميكانيكي , تصميم الdrilling string - الاهتزازات الحاصلة فيه وتقليلها يعتمد على التصميم الميكانيكي ودرجة ملائمتها لحفر الصخور المتفاوتة الصلابة ..... الخ )
> 
> - حسب الاسلوب المتبع في العراق
> ...


 


لك جزيل الشكر استاذي الفاضل 
معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

